# 

## skrysztofik

Planuję samodzielne układanie płyt g-k na poddaszu i zastanawiam, się czy zaciągnąc cała powierzchnię płyt cekolem czy tylko ograniczyć się do samych połączeń.Jakie są wady i zalety obu tych rozwiązań.

----------

jestem expertem jesli chodzi o szpachlowanie
odpowiedz jest prosta szpachlowanie calosci nic ci nie da
chyba ze masz na mysli tylko takie przejechanie po calej plycie, z czego nabierze ona bialego koloru.....
normalnei szpachluje sie tylko polaczenia, srubki itd z nakladka okolo 20 cm

----------


## skrysztofik

Jeśli wystarczy szpachlowanie samych połaczeń to jak to zrobić najlepiej tak aby nie było pózniej widać róznicy po malowaniu.

----------

po malowaniu jak sie przypatrzysz to zawsze zauwazysz gdzie szpachlowales
taka technologia....
jak nei chcesz widziec to wytapetuj

----------


## echo

Poprzednio też szpachlowałem tylko połączenia, wkręty, itd.
Niedawno natomiast rozmawiałem z gościem, który wykonuje sufity i on przekonywał mnie, że aby zachować jednolita strukturę to właśnie należy całośc "przeciągnąć" gładzią.

----------

gladz to gladz w miare gladka ale pod swiatlo zawsze bedzie nierowna
nie ma co kombinowac i lepiej od razu pomyslec o tapecie
jesli ktos uwaza ze da sie zrobic gladz aby nie bylo widac nierownosci to znaczy ze nigdy tego nie robil, albo klamie

----------


## pitbull

Da sie to zrobic - bynajmniej nie jest to zaden cud. Nie twierdze ze jest to proste ale calkowiceie wykonalne. To jest tylko kwestia czasu,  cierpliwosci i umiejetnosci.
Bynajmniej nie klamie   :Lol:

----------

dobra pitbul nie bede sie z toba klocil
moze faktycznie jak ktos sie uprze i poswieci na to pol zycia i bedzie mial niezla technike to kto wie.....

----------


## Jarzeb

Sa jeszcze takie plyty "parmacell" (moze inaczej) klejone na styku
Czy ktos wykonywal "tynki" ta metoda? Jakie odczucie - poza cena ok. 20zł/mkw
Kombinuje jak by tu samemu zrobic i odpuscic sobie robote ze szpachlowaniem, scieraniem itp

pzdr

----------


## pitbull

Rowniez nie naleze do klotliwych ...   :cool:

----------


## Jarzeb

ewentualnie
czy ktos potrafi okreslic ceny polozenia zwyklych plyt GK, oraz osobno szpachlowania polaczen
takie szpachlowanie polozonych plyt GK liczone jest od mb czy mkw?

----------


## HARY

Szpachluje  się  połączenie  płyt, czy  je  później  widać  zależy  od  porządnego  wyszlifowania. (My  kupiliśmy  szlifierkę  oscylacyjną za parę  groszy  w  Realu). Gdy  było  gotowe zagruntowaliśmy całość  rozrzedzoną  białą  farbą.  Nie  widać  połączeń, w paru  miejscach  po  położeniu  kolorowej  farby  musieliśmy w rogach  poprawić szlifowanie. Wszystko  zrobiliśmy  samodzielnie, żadna   filozofia, mieszkamy  przeszło rok i  dalej  jest  o.k.

----------


## HARY

Szpachluje  się  połączenie  płyt, czy  je  później  widać  zależy  od  porządnego  wyszlifowania. (My  kupiliśmy  szlifierkę  oscylacyjną za parę  groszy  w  Realu). Gdy  było  gotowe zagruntowaliśmy całość  rozrzedzoną  białą  farbą.  Nie  widać  połączeń, w paru  miejscach  po  położeniu  kolorowej  farby  musieliśmy w rogach  poprawić szlifowanie. Wszystko  zrobiliśmy  samodzielnie, żadna   filozofia, mieszkamy  przeszło rok i  dalej  jest  o.k.

----------


## pawel237

czy widać czy nie zależy głównie od padającego światła to znaczy od jego kąta padania na ścianę i tak w niektórych miejscach trzeba się bardziej przyłożyć a w niektórych mniej

----------

szlifowanie to inna gadka
ja tu mowilem o szpachlowaniu
szlifowanie to juz taki maly horror  :wink: 
daje lepszy efekt, ale i tak bedzie widac jak sie ktos przyjrzy

----------


## pawel237

w ciemnym kącie jak dobrze zrobione to za cholerę nie będzie widać 
powtarzam cały pic to padające światło

----------


## Jarzeb

I co 
nikt nie robil plytami "farmacell" (czy jakos tak)  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
moze choc jedna dusza....

----------


## pawel237

wydaje mi się że mało popularna ta metoda bo droższa

----------


## Jarzeb

> wydaje mi się że mało popularna ta metoda bo droższa


i owszem
ale jakby odliczyc koszta szpachlowania, siatki itp to moze??
Wlasnie te dodatkowe roboty mnie przerazaja - lazienkowa kosztuje ok. 12zl/mkw a ta niby kolo 20.
Jakby bylo znaczaco mniej roboty to moze sie kalkulowac  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
pzdr

----------


## rogi

mam płyty gk na suficie bo strop drewniany. Jedno wam powiem NIGDY WIECEJ DREWNIANEGO STROPU a gk to badziewie. Do tego mi sufit w salonie spier..... 
racją jest, że szpachlowanie widać przy niektórych ośwityleniach, np.: u mnie widać gdu właczone są kinkiety.

----------


## Pony

Cekolem to nie bo to jest gładz a nie masa szpachlowa . 
Po sezonie grzewczym wszystko ci popęka .
Musisz kupić profesjonalne masy szpachlowe . 
Ja w swoim domu uzyłem za namową kolegi masy szpachlowej Vario i Profin jako ostatecznego wykończenia . Poddasze ma dwa lata nie peka nigdzie nawet przy kaloryferach i na połaczeniu ściany kolankowej z połacią 
Jeśli będziesz malował farbami satynowymi to dobrze jest tak jak mówisz zaciągnąć caałość gładzią ( po zaszpachlowaniu połączeń) Sklepikarz od beckersa polecal gładz Ritop

----------


## Rigipsmen

najistotniejsze w tej "robocie" to materiały i rzeczywiście z praktyki mogę polecić materiały Rigips-a bo pracuję na nich od lat i jeszcze się nie zawiodłem z zastrzeżeniem oczywiście że używa się ich zgodnie z przeznaczeniem

----------


## kaczor

Można wyszpachlowac płyty G-k aby nie było widac żadnych nierówności nawet pod lampą halogenową.Najważniejszy jest materiał,ja stosuję[do łączenia płyt G-K flizelinę +2 razy gips szpachlowy Dolina Nidy] oraz na 3 raz gips szpachlowy firmy SEMIN  ets-2.Jest to najlepszy gips.Nie zamula papieru ściernego,nie zamula wszystkich rysek przy szlifowaniu jok to robią gładzie [wykonawcy wiedzą o co chodzi] po pierwszym malowaniu można wyszpachlowac ryski i po szlifowaniu nic nie widac.Ten kto raz sprubował tą technologią nie wierzył że tak mogą wyglądac ściany po prostu lustro.Spróbuj a się przekonasz.POZDRAWIAM.

----------


## arzesz

Zapytam jako laik.
Jak to możliwe, że przykręcamy płyty do stelaża, potem szpachlujemy łączenia i nakładamy tam taśmę - czyli jest to wypukłe, a potem szlifujemy i jest wszędzie równo? Przecież jak zeszlifujemy to na równo to zedrzemy całą taśmę..??
Czy źle kombinuję?

----------


## inż. Mamoń

Podciągam temat bo też interesuje mnie odpowiedź na pytanie "arzesza". Dodatkowo zapytam czy jak połączenia płyt robi się uniflotem to na niego trzeba nakładać jeszcze jakieś inne masy szpachlowe czy można to po prostu malować?

----------


## rafallogi

płyta ma wklęsłe miejsce  na siatkę i szpachle a w innych przypadkach (docinanie) jest to umiejętne szpachlowanie-stopniowanie.

----------


## Kiebo

Kaczor, potrzebuję poprawić pęknięcia na suficie z G/K. Opisz dokładnie jak to najlepiej zrobić i z jakich materiałów. A może siatkę użyć podwójnie?

----------


## cinek21

> Kaczor, potrzebuję poprawić pęknięcia na suficie z G/K. Opisz dokładnie jak to najlepiej zrobić i z jakich materiałów. A może siatkę użyć podwójnie?


Wytnij rowek w miejscu pęknięcia płyt (rowek kształtem przypominający dwie schodzące się płyty g-k). Rowek wypełnij masą UNIFLOT firmy Knauf. Po wyschnięciu naprawione miejsce wygładź (np. gipsem szpachlowym lub inną szpachlą) i zamaluj. Raczej Ci w tym miescu nie pęknie.
PS. Oczywiście cała zabawa odbywa się bez siatki. Sprawdzone u mnie i "działa". UNIFLOT - worek 5 kg około 20 złotych, ale nie idzie tego dużo.

----------


## invx

czy pekniete miejsce jest na profilu ? czy gdzies w "powietrzu" ?
ale czy by bylo na czy tez nie, trzeba to miejsce zaspoinowac wybierajac jedna z metod spoinowania GK. 

mamy standardowo dwa typy wykonywania takich polaczen: 
- z uzyciem tasmy (tutaj mamy do wybory siatke z wl. szklanego, flizeline, albo papierowa) 
- bez uzycia tasmy 

i Jesli plyty nie maja fazowanych krawedzi, to laczy sie je sposobem drugim, czyli beztasmowo. Plyte sie fazuje (lekko katn scina ostrym (bo inaczej sie karton bedzie strzepic) nozem) i po odpyleniu wypelnia ta szczeline specjalna masa do spoinowania bestasmowego (bodajze CEKOL C45) sciaga sie szpachla, wyrownujac na minus (bo to sie cholernie cieko szlifuje potem) i gdy wyschnie naklada warstwe gladzi, ktora po wyschnieciu szlifujesz Proste, skuteczne, i niewidoczne. Poniewaz to pekniecie, to fazy nie masz, a zrobic taka na szerokosc tasmy dosc trudno, pozatym to znacznie oslabilo by plyte, gdzyz wymagalo by wyciecia sporej iloscia papieru. Wiec zostaje sposob drugi, jak kolega *@cinek21* wyzej pisal   :Wink2:  Najpierw pekniecie poszerzasz, jesli, papier z drugiej strony, jest caly, to najlepiej aby go nienaruszyc. Miejsce zciete dobrze podmalowac pedzelkiem zanurzonym w gruncie, i na to masa do spoinowania bez tasmowo   :smile:   i jw.

----------


## kaczor

Witam.Ja bym ci proponował podciąc w miejscu pęknięcia po ok.1-cm szer. zerwac starą siatkę wypełnic podcięcie gipsem DOLINA NIDY szary położyc flizeline zaszpachlowac po ok 70-cm aby zniwelowac ew. nałożenie warstwy gipsu na koniec położyc gładz gipsową ETS-2  ,zeszlifowac i malowac.FLIZELINA jest najceńszym materiałem do łączenia płyt i ją sie zatapia w gipsie działa jak zbrojenie w betonie a siatkę się przykleja do płyty i szpachluje I PODOBNO CZĘSCIEJ PĘKA.Masz trochę porad i wybór.POZDRAWIAM.

----------


## invx

tylko sposobem *@kaczora* bedziesz mial mini gorke na laczeniu   :Wink2:

----------


## -COLOR-

> I co 
> nikt nie robil plytami "farmacell" (czy jakos tak)   
> moze choc jedna dusza....


płytami fermacell zrobiłem suchą zabudowę ok. 8tys.m2 i mam mieszane odczucia. Przede wszystkim nie kleiłem tylko flizelina i szpachla odpowiednia, potem gruntowanie i całość szpachlowane, ponieważ te plyty nie są tak gładkie jak gk. Do montażu też inne narzędzia. Cieższa o wiele od gk, ale bardzo twarda i wytrzymała, doskonale odporna na wilgoć. Cena za robociznę powinna być przynajmniej 2x jak gk. Jeśli ktoś nie miał doświadczenia z tymi płytami to niech się nie zabiera jeśli jest mało czasu i nie można pozwolić sobie na straty materiałowe.

----------


## qweer

a może znacie solidną ekipę do układania G0K w okolicach Warszawy, którą gotowi bylibyście polecić?

----------


## kaczor

Witam.Jnvx wiesz jakiej  grubosci jest flizelina?Nie przekracza 1/6 mmi jeżeli zatopisz to w gipsie i na szer 70 cm wyjdzie ci 2-mmróżnicy to nie jesteś w stanie nawet przy halogenie 500v zauważyc  twojej mini górki.Apoza tym przy suficie płyty są montowane wzdłóż i po bokach są orginalnie zwężone z miejscem na siatkę lub flizeline lub gips z włóknami wystarczy zerwac poprzednią siatkę i wstawic flizelinę .Ja tak robie i jest b.dobrze ale zawsze można spróbowac coś innego.Pozdrawiam

----------


## invx

2 mm to malo   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  
pozatym nie mamy pewnosci gdzie to pekniecie, czy jest to na laczeniach plyt ? jesl tak to czy na boku fabrycznie sfazowanym ?, a zerwanie starej spoiny, moze sie okazac wcale nie takie proste bez naruszenia papieru.   :Wink2:  

oczywisice Twoje rozwiazanie *@kaczor*  jest jak najbardziej poprawne   :smile:

----------


## Grzes z Krakowa

A ja mam takie pytanie zwiazane z montazem foli pod plytami
Gdzie i jak ja zamontowac???
Mam welne pomiedzy krokwiami, do krokwi z boku przymocowalem wieszaki do profili głownych (bite z boku krokwi) nastepnie jest druga warstwa welny polozona krzyzowo. 
I teraz do wieszakow powinienem wsunac (wcisnac) profile glowne. No wlasnie a gdzie polozyc folie paroizolacyjna??
Czy do polozonych profili przykleic tasme dwustronna a anstepnie do tasmy przykleic folie?? ale w tedy plyta GK przyjdzie od razu na folie i nie bedzie wentylacji :sad: 

Czy tez folie polozyc pod profile?? ale w tedy musialbym ja przedziurawic wystajacymi wieszakami na profile glowne???

Jak to powinno wygladac?

----------


## invx

folie paroizolacyjna uklada sie na profilach, tak jak wspomniales naklejajac kawalki tasmy dwustronnej, i potem przykrecajac plyty GK.  :Wink2:  szczelina wentylacyjna w tym miejscu nie jest potrzebna

----------


## Grzes z Krakowa

Tez tak myslalem ale moje watpliwosci pojawili sie w momencie kiedy uswiadomilem sobie po co jest ta folia w tym miejscu.
Jak sama nazwa wskazuje ma to na celu zaizolowac welne przed para/zawilgoceniem czyli jakas para bedzie zatrzymywana na folii a ta z kolei bedzie bezposrednio stykac sie z plyta GK i nic temu nie bedzie???

----------


## invx

a jak masz pare w pomieszczeniu to co ? szkodzi Ci   :Wink2:   Para woda sama w sobie nie jest szkodliwa dla welny, ani GK. Ona jest dopiero szkodliwa gdy znajdzie sie w gornej warstiwe coieplenia, tam sie gwaltowanie schladza, i wykrapla, co powoduje zamokniecie welny, i utrate (pogorszenie) wlasciwosci termoizolacyjnych  :Wink2:   Folia paroziolacyjna to inaczej opuzniacz pary, aby para gwaltownie nie przechodzila przez welne, i gwaltownie sie nie wykraplala. Tak naprawde to w lecie gdy na zewnatrz jest podobna temp. jak w srodku folia ta byla by niepotrzebna.

----------


## Luc Skywalker

> a jak masz pare w pomieszczeniu to co ? szkodzi  Para woda sama w sobie nie jest szkodliwa dla welny, ani GK. Ona jest dopiero szkodliwa gdy znajdzie sie w gornej warstiwe coieplenia, tam sie gwaltowanie schladza, i wykrapla, co powoduje zamokniecie welny, i utrate (pogorszenie) wlasciwosci termoizolacyjnych


Para wodna ,wbrew temu ,co kolega *invx* mowi,szkodzi dla welny.
Pomijam zawilgocenie,przy ktorym,co potwierdzaja wszyscy,welne szlag trafia.A raczej jej sensownosc jako ocieplenie.
Para wodna wazy.
A kolega M.Kopernik udowodnil,ze ciazenie ziemskie zrobi swoje.Czyli ze welna obwisnie.

----------


## kaczor

Witam.Jeszcze mam pytanie do invx,jeżeli masz sufit 4m szer i 4m dł to z jednej strony masz orginalnie sfazowane brzegi a wzdłóż masz uciętą płytę to lącząc wzdłóż płyty mimo że podetniesz frez musisz  wyszpachlowac łączenie a co za tym idzie minimalnie nadłożyc gipsu i nie ma innej możliwosci chyba że ktoś zna chętnie poczytam.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## invx

masa do beztasmowego spoinowania.   :Wink2:   I teoretycznie szlifujesz na rowno z obiema sasiednimi plytami. Praktycznie moze powstac wzgrubienie rzedu 0,7mm nawet mniejsze   :Wink2:   uwzgledniajac tolerancje wymiarowa plyt, i profili.

----------


## invx

> Para wodna ,wbrew temu ,co kolega invx mowi,szkodzi dla welny. 
> Pomijam zawilgocenie,przy ktorym,co potwierdzaja wszyscy,welne szlag trafia.A raczej jej sensownosc jako ocieplenie. 
> Para wodna wazy. 
> A kolega M.Kopernik udowodnil,ze ciazenie ziemskie zrobi swoje.Czyli ze welna obwisnie.


dopuki sie nie skondensuje, w zetknieciu w chlodnym powietrzem jej nie szkodzi. A jak masz welne w stropie tez dajesz paroizolacje ? i to z dwuch stron ?  :Roll:   poczytaj sobie chocby na rockwool.pl zanim cos kolejego napiszesz   :Wink2:  Pozatym paroizolacja wbrew pozora pare tez przepuszcza.

----------


## kaczor

Witam.czyli jednak górka będzie?To jest poprostu nie uniknione, ważne jest aby tak to zlicowac z płytami aby pod hal;500v nie było widac żadnych połączeń.Pozdrawiam

----------


## invx

co najzyzej 0,7mm jak wyzej napisalem uwzgledniajac tolerancje wymiarowa plyt/stelaza  :Wink2:   a sprubuj taka wartosc osiagnac najroznijszymi flizelinami. i zwyklym gipsem. 

P.S.
przy zalozenie ze plyty i stelaz beda idealnie rowne, gorki nie bedzie.   :smile:

----------


## oli_oli

Jaką masę do beztaśmowego spoinowania polecacie?

----------


## kaczor

Witam.jak nie będzie górki jak napisałeś że będzie co najwyżej-0,7mmto co to jest nie górka?Dalsze polemizowanie nie ma sensu poprostu na łączeniu i tak będzie nałożone więcej gipsu czy z siatką,flizeliną czy bezspoinowym gipsem poprostu to jest nie  uniknione i czy to jest np;07mm czy 2mm rozmowa na temat ten nie ma sensu,nie jesteś w stanie zmierzyc wielkosci nakładanego gipsu.Pozdrawiam

----------


## invx

Cekol C-40

@kaczor
szlifuje, dodad, az nie zacznie wylazic ktorys z kantow plyty, Jezeli plyty beda rowniotkie, wyjda dwa naraz, i gorki nie bedzie.   :Wink2:  

pomiedzy 0,7 a 3-4 mm to chyba jest roznica jednak ?

----------


## Grzes z Krakowa

Do Invx
a czy gips CE 78i CE86 sa dobre? 
To sa chyba francuskie gipsy. Polecono mi je w hurtowni gdzie kupowalem plyty.

----------


## invx

szczerze mowiac, nie znam tych nazw, wiec nie moge powiedziec nic co do ich jakosci. Moze ktos inny to stosowal ?  :Wink2:

----------


## Rezi

> Do Invx
> a czy gips CE 78i CE86 sa dobre? 
> To sa chyba francuskie gipsy. Polecono mi je w hurtowni gdzie kupowalem plyty.


sa to produkty semin - jedne z lepszych na rynku

----------


## jamles

> Napisał Jarzeb
> 
> I co 
> nikt nie robil plytami "farmacell" (czy jakos tak)   
> moze choc jedna dusza....
> 
> 
> płytami fermacell zrobiłem suchą zabudowę ok. 8tys.m2 i mam mieszane odczucia. Przede wszystkim nie kleiłem tylko flizelina i szpachla odpowiednia, potem gruntowanie i całość szpachlowane, ponieważ te plyty nie są tak gładkie jak gk. Do montażu też inne narzędzia. Cieższa o wiele od gk, ale bardzo twarda i wytrzymała, doskonale odporna na wilgoć. Cena za robociznę powinna być przynajmniej 2x jak gk. *Jeśli ktoś nie miał doświadczenia z tymi płytami to niech się nie zabiera jeśli jest mało czasu i nie można pozwolić sobie na straty materiałowe*.


Ja nie mam doświadczenia, ale całe poddasze zrobiliśmy z żoną i szwagrem  :Lol:  . 
Płyty łączyliśmy na klej, potem jak piszesz, gruntowanie, szpachlowanie całości. 
Reszta się zgadza, twarda, wytrzymała odporna na 
wilgoć, no i fakt jest ciężka ( wada czy zaleta  :Roll:  ) więc myślę, że dobrze
jest robić w cztery osoby. 
Nie wiem o jakich stratach piszesz, tyle ile trzeba. 
Wadą jest zapewne cena, ale ja uważam, że warto. POLECAM

----------


## Darp

A znacie może dobrego fachowca do ociplenia stropodachu i płyt gipsowych z okolic Olsztyna.
Potrzebuje wkrótce...
Pozdrawiam
Darp

----------


## Cezarr

Witam
zabieram sie własnie za szpachlowanie złączy płyt gk. Wykonawca twierdzi, że przez zimę (dom nie był ogrzewany)płyty się trochę rozeszły od wilgoci i jest duże ryzyko, że teraz podczas schnięcia po zaszpachlowaniu zaczna pękać (złącza). Co robić szpachlować,czy czekać aż wyschną. Nie mam czasu, zima była długa, chcę się szybko wprowadzić. Ryzykować z tym szpachlowaniem teraz???

----------


## Rezi

fachowiec ma słuszność

jezeli będziesz spoinowal tradycyjnie - poczekac ( zalecam jednak tasmę papierowa - przed płyłożeniem moczona w wodzie)
ja zalecam wszystkim położenie flizeliny na cała powierzchnię sufitu i na to akryl finisz ... mam tak zrobione i rewelacja

----------


## djbobo

Odswiezam temat.
Moze ktos ma jakies dodatkowe rady dotyczace szpachlowania plyt zeby pozniej nie bylo widac pekniec.

----------


## rafałek

U nie własnie się szpachlują wszystkie płyty. Jak na razie efekt jest bardzo zadowalający. Jednak jest kilka różnch specyfików. Jeden był do szpachlowania połączeń, jakiś inny do wszpachlowania fizeliny, teraz całość jest szpachlowana. Jak na razie nie pęka (testy robimy na stryszku powstałym nad jętkam - pomimo obciążania i chodzenie sufity nie pękają) Szpachlowanie dało nam jednolitą powierzchnię. Jak na razie jestem zadowolony ale i tak całość będzie dodatkowo tapetowana. Chcemy uzyskać taką drobną strukturkę za niewielką cenę a tapeta nam to umozliwia. A całość będzie zagruntowana (grunt też zza zachodniej granicy i przyznam szczerza że po testach widać różnicę pomiędzy produktami krajowymi a tym stosowanym u nas). Zresztą o wyborze materiałów decydował u nas wykonawca (wykonawca zza Odry więc większość materiałów też).

----------


## pjotr

> fachowiec ma słuszność
> 
> ja zalecam wszystkim położenie flizeliny na cała powierzchnię sufitu i na to akryl finisz ... mam tak zrobione i rewelacja


Rezi jak to rozumieć "fizelina na całą powierzchnię sufitu", na wszystkie spiony sufitu? Czy to miałeś na myśli?

----------


## artureski

Podłączam się do tematu bo właśnie kończę kłaść płyty i czeka mnie szpachlowanie, wiec wszelkie uwagi i porady mile widziane, szczególnie praktyków  :smile:

----------


## jabko

Reziemu chyba chodziło o tapetę z włókna szklanego (taką o niewidocznym wzorku) klejoną dokładnie na całą powierzchnię już po zrobieniu połączeń.

Chyba   :Roll:  



 :Wink2:

----------


## daxima

Powiedzcie czy kładzie się jedną czy dwie warsty płyt gips karton?

----------


## jabko

Kładzie się nawet 3.
Zależy co chcesz uzyskać.

Wszystko znajdziesz tu :
www.knauf.pl

A tu masz konkretną kartę dla ścian szkieletowych gdzie masz warstwę 1,2 i 3 płyt.
http://www.knauf.pl/cms_media/karty_systemowe/W11.pdf

----------


## daxima

Dzięki 
Czyli jak rozumiem najczęściej i tradycyjniej robi się jedną warstwę.
Dwie z płytą ognioodporną itp
Pytam się bo właśnie jestem na etapie wyboru ekipy i pan zadał mi podchwytliwe pytanie   :Wink2:  
Płyty idą dwie warsty czy jedna.
Moja odp była jeszcze nie wiem   :big grin:  
A może są na to jakieś wymogi czyt przepisy dla domków jedn.
Użytkuje poddasze mam warstwę jedna i nie narzekam.
A jak robicie w praktyce.

----------


## dyz

Daxima - w domkach jednorodzinnych nie ma wymagań co do ognioodporności i dlatego najczęściej wykonuje się ze zwykłych płyt (bo oczywiście nataniej). Ja u siebie zastosowałem płyty"ogień" ze względu na większą wytrzymałość mechaniczną. Trzeba użyć twardszego narzędzia albo ze znacznie większą siłą, żeby ją wgnieść :smile:  No a przy okazji masz też odporność ogniową 30 min. Dwie warstwy stosuje się w budynkach użyteczności publicznej gdzie wymagana jest odporność 60min.

----------


## Rezi

> Daxima - w domkach jednorodzinnych nie ma wymagań co do ognioodporności i dlatego najczęściej wykonuje się ze zwykłych płyt (bo oczywiście nataniej). Ja u siebie zastosowałem płyty"ogień" ze względu na większą wytrzymałość mechaniczną. Trzeba użyć twardszego narzędzia albo ze znacznie większą siłą, żeby ją wgnieść No a przy okazji masz też odporność ogniową 30 min. Dwie warstwy stosuje się w budynkach użyteczności publicznej gdzie wymagana jest odporność 60min.


a po jakiego grzyba większa wytrzymałość w bud indyw. ??

----------


## dyz

> Napisał dyz
> 
> Daxima - w domkach jednorodzinnych nie ma wymagań co do ognioodporności i dlatego najczęściej wykonuje się ze zwykłych płyt (bo oczywiście nataniej). Ja u siebie zastosowałem płyty"ogień" ze względu na większą wytrzymałość mechaniczną. Trzeba użyć twardszego narzędzia albo ze znacznie większą siłą, żeby ją wgnieść No a przy okazji masz też odporność ogniową 30 min. Dwie warstwy stosuje się w budynkach użyteczności publicznej gdzie wymagana jest odporność 60min.
> 
> 
> a po jakiego grzyba większa wytrzymałość w bud indyw. ??


Rezi nie mówię że jest to niezbędne ale ...  masz żonę? Lubi często robić zmiany w dekoracji? (to dugie pytanie może pozostac bez odpowiedzi bo jest prostą konsekwencją pierwszego :smile:  ) Masz dzieci? Wiesz co one potrafią? Na jakiej wysokości masz skosy, oczywiście o ile masz? Uważam że w budynku indywidualnym czy może przyjaźniej w moim domku jest wystarczająco dużo "zagrożeń" dla takich płyt a różnica w cenie tak niewielka że po tego grzyba właśnie uznałem, iż zamontuję te wytrzymalsze  :smile:  a dodatkowo mam w gratisie drobną wytrzymałość ogniową  :smile:

----------


## daxima

Dyz a jakiego producenta masz te plyty?

----------


## dyz

> Dyz a jakiego producenta masz te plyty?


Ja u siebie mam Nidę. Przy czym nie tą ich nowość z czterema krawędziami fazowanymi (SIGNA) tylko tradycyjne rozwiązanie z dwiema krawędziami fazowanymi.

----------


## AGA44

Jeżeli można to podłączę do wątku kilka zdjęć zabudowy poddasza. 

Prosze o opinie i uwagi dotyczące wykonania  :Wink2:  


http://foto3.m.onet.pl/_m/5b3dc88cd9...9c3,5,19,0.jpg


http://foto0.m.onet.pl/_m/5222a86180...994,5,19,0.jpg


http://foto3.m.onet.pl/_m/dc63217392...79b,5,19,0.jpg


http://foto1.m.onet.pl/_m/65ac43deff...ca1,5,19,0.jpg


http://foto1.m.onet.pl/_m/9bac6ddf88...635,5,19,0.jpg


http://foto1.m.onet.pl/_m/5bad483f8f...971,5,19,0.jpg

Pozdrawiam Agnieszka

----------


## Rom-Kon

No no.... nieźle.... stelaż krzyżowy.... do tego VARIO albo C40 na siatce i czołgiem nie rozwalisz...  jestem pod wrazeniem...   :Wink2:

----------


## Rezi

> No no.... nieźle.... stelaż krzyżowy.... do tego VARIO albo C40 na siatce i czołgiem nie rozwalisz...  jestem pod wrazeniem...


do spoinowania lepsza jest taśma papierowa - wcześniej moczony w wodzie aby nie wciągał wody z masy gipsowej,

----------


## Rom-Kon

> do spoinowania lepsza jest taśma papierowa - wcześniej moczony w wodzie aby nie wciągał wody z masy gipsowej,


 Znam tą technologię... w Polsce mało popularna. Ja też jej nie stosuję... VARIO i flizelinka to też jest bardzo mocna spoina... A taśmy papierowe są już impregnowane i nie wymagają moczenia ale zawsze lepiej dla pewności namoczyć.   :Wink2:

----------


## Heath

Ponawiam pytanie: czy wystarczy zaspoinować Uniflotem i zeszlifować na równo?
Bez taśmy i  gładzi?

----------


## Rezi

> Ponawiam pytanie: czy wystarczy zaspoinować Uniflotem i zeszlifować na równo?
> Bez taśmy i  gładzi?


nie wystarczy - obojętnie co kto będzie pisał 

chyba ze na to dasz tapetę z włókna szklanego z gładzią akrylputz

----------


## Kebuz

Witam
Ja napisze jak my mamy zrobione.
Oczywiście ruszt krzyżowy co 40 cm, płyty na krótkich bokach fazowane, siatka wtopiona w mase szpachlową Stabila, na to gładź.
Wszystko zagruntowane klejem do tapet z włókna szklanego i wklejona tapeta z włókna gładka bez wzorów (jak fizelina). Wszystko zaciągnięte masą szpachlową Master-Mas i przeszlifowane na finisz na to farba biała.
Jak narazie spokój.

----------


## Rezi

> Witam
> Ja napisze jak my mamy zrobione.
> Oczywiście ruszt krzyżowy co 40 cm, płyty na krótkich bokach fazowane, siatka wtopiona w mase szpachlową Stabila, na to gładź.
> Wszystko zagruntowane klejem do tapet z włókna szklanego i wklejona tapeta z włókna gładka bez wzorów (jak fizelina). Wszystko zaciągnięte masą szpachlową Master-Mas i przeszlifowane na finisz na to farba biała.
> Jak narazie spokój.


jedyna rozsądna technologia która przy dobrym wykonaniu daje dożywotni spokój z pękaniem spoin płyt GK

----------


## Heath

> nie wystarczy - obojętnie co kto będzie pisał


dzieki za info
ale czy to oznacza że producenci płyt i szpachli łżą???   :ohmy:  





> chyba ze na to dasz tapetę z włókna szklanego z gładzią akrylputz


Eeeem  :Roll:  rozumiem że na całość...
coraz bardziej mi się podoba technologia oparta na G-K    :Roll:   :Wink2: 

OSB chyba by wyszło pewniej i taniej   :Wink2:

----------


## piotru7

> Witam
> Ja napisze jak my mamy zrobione.
> Oczywiście ruszt krzyżowy co 40 cm, płyty na krótkich bokach fazowane, siatka wtopiona w mase szpachlową Stabila, na to gładź.
> Wszystko zagruntowane klejem do tapet z włókna szklanego i wklejona tapeta z włókna gładka bez wzorów (jak fizelina). Wszystko zaciągnięte masą szpachlową Master-Mas i przeszlifowane na finisz na to farba biała.
> Jak narazie spokój.


Jaki jest koszt tej tapety i gdzie ją można kupić?

----------


## Kebuz

Witam
Tepete można kupić w marketach budowlanych po ok 2 zł m2 mają różne wzory: jodełki, kratki itp. Masa master- mas bądz coś innego z śnieżki bez gipsu to ok 30zł 20 kg no i klej do tapety 20 zł 5 kg

----------


## ankamienna

a ja mam zamiar zrobic tylko uniflotem i wrownac. moje plyty sa ok wiec nie wiem po co na to jeszcze klasc tapety....  :big tongue:

----------


## piotru7

> Witam
> Tepete można kupić w marketach budowlanych po ok 2 zł m2 mają różne wzory: jodełki, kratki itp. Masa master- mas bądz coś innego z śnieżki bez gipsu to ok 30zł 20 kg no i klej do tapety 20 zł 5 kg


A ta masa nie odpadnie od tapety?

----------


## Heath

> Ponawiam pytanie: czy wystarczy zaspoinować Uniflotem i zeszlifować na równo?
> Bez taśmy i  gładzi?


Rezi miałeś rację   :Roll:  

Oto co wyczytałem w "Akademii Budowania Knauf":

_W przypadku krawędzi HRAK i podwójnej warstwie płyty gipsowo-kartonowej można
zrezygnować z taśmy wzmacniającej, pod warunkiem jednak, że do szpachlowania używamy
Uniflottu.
Nie dotyczy to poddaszy, gdzie zawsze konieczne jest zastosowanie taśmy. Stosując taśmę
wzmacniającą na krawędziach HRAK nie wolno używać siateczkowej taśmy szklanej._

I od razu mam pytanie do ostatniego zdania - czy fizelina jest dozwolona?

cd. :
_Szpachlowanie połączeń i całych powierzchni płyt gipsowo-kartonowych przewidzianych do malowania wysokiej
jakości farbami. 
Aby uzyskać efekt idealnie gładkich powierzchni bez widocznych połączeń płyt i jakichkolwiek rys,
połączenia szpachlujemy jak w poprzednim przypadku, a następnie całą powierzchnię płyt gruntujemy środkiem
Tiefengrund lub Putzgrund i szpachlujemy masą szpachlową Multifinish lub gotową masą szpachlową Knauf F1._
 :Evil:  


Przy okazji: jak prawidłowo operować pacą przy wygładzaniu spoin?  :oops:  Towar nakładam na środek pacy czy na spoinę? Potem naciskając jadę wzdłuż spoiny czy na bokiem? Na fotkach wszystko łatwo wygląda a w praktyce...

----------


## Darp

U mnie stosowana byłą masa Uniflot Knaufa.
Na połączeniach płyt jest super (z fizeliną).
Na połączeniach płyt ze ścianą popękało (bez fizeliny).

Teraz nie wiem co zrobić z tym popękanym
Tam gdzie pęknięcie było idealnie w rogu (90 stopni) zrobiłem rowek, dość głęboki ok 5mm na 5mm i położyłem akryl.
Niestety w niektórych miejscach jest pęknięcie nie w rogu, tylko np  cm po płycie albo po ścianie. Wydrapałem to też ale położony też odchodzi od jednej z krawędzi po wyschnięciu (akryl Soudal). Przed położeniem akrylu gruntowałem dzień wcześniej.

Zastanawiam się czy nie położyć masy szpachlowej z fizeliną, jak na połączeniu płyt, ale boję się, że znowu popęka.

Pozdrawiam

DAP

----------


## lazik

A możecie napisać jak się obrabia poprawnie styki ze ścianą i miejsca łączenia pionu z poziomem (i skosem dachu)?

----------


## Kebuz

Witam
Połączenie płyt z ścianą wykonałem za pomocą taśmy kątowej z metalową blaszką nic nie pęka

----------


## Kebuz

Dokładnie to się nazywa taśma narożnikowa NIDA z wkładką metalową wklejona masą szpachlową.

----------


## lazik

A co z połączeniami skosu i pionu? Standard jak przy normalnych połączeniach płyt?

----------


## Kebuz

Ja miałem tylko połączenia na płaskich sufitach

----------


## Rezi

> Witam
> Połączenie płyt z ścianą wykonałem za pomocą taśmy kątowej z metalową blaszką nic nie pęka


tasma służy do wykończeń kątów zewnętrznych rożnych niż 90 st oraz kątów wewnętrznych 
syk sufity i sciany się nie spachluje na sztywno, moze dojsc do wyrawania tasmy rzem z gipsem
w tym miejscu robi sie łaczenie slizgowe i uzupełnia akrylem 
było dużo na forum, polecam wyszukiwarkę

----------


## Luc Skywalker

> A co z połączeniami skosu i pionu? Standard jak przy normalnych połączeniach płyt?


Uzyj tasmy papierowej . Zwroc uwage , jak zbudowany jest GK . Jest to gips oklejony papierem .

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jest to gips oklejony papierem .


Papier nie jest tu idealny... lepsza byłaby tkanina z włókna szklanego ale jest to zbyt drogi interes...

----------


## Kebuz

No to źle zrobiłem, jak popęka to wkleje wałeczki styropianowe.
A fachowiec zapewniał, iż ta taśma jest do łaczenia płyty z ścianą.

----------


## Zygmunt Nater

a czym polaczyc pekniecie na plycie g-k?

----------

